

Ask HN: Why do I have to Login to the websites ? - 31reasons

What problem does the Login mechanism solve ?<p>Is it possible to get rid of it ? What can replace it ?<p>How long will it take when we no longer have to login to use a service?
======
rabbidrabbit
I think we will always need some way of logging in to websites that deliver
personalised content. The login mechanism needs to be able to identify the
current user to be able to do this.

There are many ways for this to be achieved eg: username/password, Oauth, some
form of secret key.

I don't think we can completely get rid of a login mechanism completely, but
it may be possible to hide this from the user.

Face or speech recognition could be used, but I don't really like that idea. I
guess a chip/rfid tag could be implanted into the body, but somehow I don't
think most people would want to be identified in this way.

------
Yaa101
Bit late answer...

I think technically it will be possible to let the user provide and store the
data needed to have a personal experience at a website, it should be not that
hard.

You should be able to either provide an address to your data or the data
itself in the calling phase of a request to the server at hand, if we choose
to change the protocols of webserving.

However I have a feeling that the whole enterprise world will fight with all
power to make it not happen.

------
anywherenotes
One way to replace it, would be that when you sign up, you provide email. The
website sends you a private link. And you always use that link to log into the
website. Instead of typing in the address into your browser, you'd type it
into your email client and get that link, and click on it.

------
dchuk
The problem it solves is maintaining data privacy

